# Jax Pier/Ft. Clinch Getaway with the R/C (17 pics)...#26-28



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, I'm back from a 3 day fishin' getaway, and here's the report. This was supposed to be a kingfishin' only trip, but as it turned out, no Kings were hungry, bait was VERY scarce, and the bottom fishing SUCKED all three days, but the trip certainly had it's moments. So here we go!

Day one.

Weather was nice, but we had a steady 20 East wind, which made the pin riggin' difficult, even with heavy breakaways. I started the morning catching this little Bonnethead, on the first cast, so I was pretty jazzed, thinking I was gonna be in business...










We finally caught a couple live baits, and got the pin rigs set up. It didn't take long, and a young man named Timothy got this shark, his first time out...










I was next, knocked down, but no hook-up. A few minutes later, this little Blacktip came right back and did the job right this time...










The day really started dragging and not a lot happened until the Terns showed up...I got this fellow, hooked in the foot.










About mid afternoon, a school of small Jacks showed up, and I got this nasty fellow. He bit a whiting that was about 10" long, I don't see where he put it...But it was inside him when I gutted him for shark bait...










Nearly everyone pin riggin' got themself a little Jack pullage. Me and the Miz. knocked off about 1600 and went to the hotel, then proceed to the Waffle House and ate $23 worth...

Day Two.

The wind had died, the morning was BEAUTEEFUL, and today was to be the DAY. I started the morning with a BANG, hooking this Nurse Shark on a Breakaway 1145, and an Abu 5500 CT full of 12#...This was my bait rod, and the catch was made on a piece of salted mullet about the size of a fingernail, on a 2/0 Eagle Claw circle hook.



















I had me about 20 minutes of this...










This catch made the whole trip worthwhile, no matter what happened from there.

By 0900, the whole JaxPier Wrecking Crew showed up, and there was about 10 of us, all friends, having a blast. 










We caught plenty of "greenies" for bait, but the bigger baits such as Whiting or Pinfish, were still scarce. It was a good thing we had plenty of bait, because the Bluefish were hitting 'em all, as soon as they got down. Most were about 20"-22", but an ol' boy named Thomas got this NICE for Florida, 28"-7 pound fish.



















One of the pier mascots "Bob" the turtle, was hanging around the end all day....










There was also another bird incident, this time with an Osprey...He was NOT happy, but he flew away unharmed.



















The place was packed by 1500, and me and wifey had had enough, so we made a space for someone else, and headed for a BBQ joint we like when we're in Jax...I got a call later, that one of the crew had gotten knocked down by about an 8 foot shark, and spooled...

Day Three.

We decided to try something different, after two days of no Kings, and headed for Ft. Clinch Pier, and met up with Surf Fish, for a little Flounder Fishin'...The morning started out real nice, with lots of little sharks, some Spadefish, and a guy named Bob caught a 17-3/4" Redfish. The Flounder did not really co-operate, but we did get a few about this size...










Mz. RR caught the most interesting fish of the day, a Spiny Puffer...










The smoke from the fires ran us off about 1200, and I had the business of the grenaded surf rod to deal with, so we packed up and headed home.

The only fish I brought home were two nice Blues, and the Jack I caught, and they will be nice Shark Bait, at the upcoming R/C Sharkfest.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice report*

Glad to see the beaches are getting back to normal, since that last storm...Too bad the kings werent there yet. Maybe next time:beer: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I still cant believe you threw back the best tastin shark that swims!..Props on that nurse,Nice catch considering the tackle!


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

good report, sounded like a good 3 days of fishin and no workin, you cant beat that


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It was a bit hazy when the sun popped up at Ft. Clinch....










And a real smoky around noon when we left....










(Same place on a no smoke day)










But at least we got some equipment testing done.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*That Smoke Was Not From The Fires*

It was actually Old Jim (Surf Fish ) *trying* to learn how to cook fish


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice Nurse RR! Wish I could of made it blah blah excuses blah blah. Yeah those osprey got a bad attitude. We seem to have a pelican problem here. They never learn. by the way Nice costas too!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe Dionne said:


> It was actually Old Jim (Surf Fish ) *trying* to learn how to cook fish


We gotta figure out how to CATCH fish before we learn how to cook them. 

Heard a new rumor today, one of the local tackle shops is saying that because we've had no rain, the acidity of the water is hosed up and the fish are gone. I think maybe they meant salinity, but who knows....


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Great report RR...That was a tater nurse !!! Good times, friends and cool wife that will fish is a good time indeed....I agree that was a good meal you through back.. ....Maybe yall will have a little bit better luck next week...:beer: That poor bird will never feed from another human after that incident.....


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Great report. Smoke was bad up here yesterday, but we got about 20 minutes of much needed rain.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nurse sharks are too cute to eat....


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

A face only a mother would love !!!


----------

